# Hurricane insurance



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I got my homeowner's policy and it wants $600 a year for hurricane coverage but we would have to pay the first $4600 of damage. I'm wondering what to do. We're 8 miles from the gulf.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Well.if you could possibly suffer damages,what would the extent of damage be?More than $4600?Does it include coverage for flooding due to the storm?What do your neighbors do?You never know when that big one will hit,if ever.Too bad you have to pay so much for coverage.Since you live close to the ocean hurricanes are a threat and it seems like it should be included.Here we have tornadoes but that is automatically covered in our policies.We have the option to buy flood and earthquake coverage,though.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You're lucky your ins. covers tornadoes. I think that's important. Seems all Florida does is take things we need covered are not included and cost extra. The other thing this insurance does not cover is if they have to rebuild your home (example due to fire) , you have to pay extra for insurance to pay for any new construction regulations! Are they serious? Now that there are stronger windows out there, the state regulations change, and the insurance would not pay the extra money for rebuilding the house with the stronger windows. I would have to buy insurance to cover that, or pay it out of pocket.

How do you fight this? Then of course there would be a battle to call wind a hurricane or wind and storm damage. 

I think I would be far better off buying a double wide and not insure it and if it blows away, just buy another one.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I think I would be far better off buying a double wide and not insure it and if it blows away, just buy another one.[/QUOTE]
I live in a double wide.When we had damaging winds,my place was fine except for the skylights.The house across the street, a "real" house complete with basement,was severely damaged and during another storm,their pole barn lost most of it's roof.I've got trees on all 4 sides of my property and I think the pine trees on the west side has saved us from most damage.It doesn't seem right to have to pay extra for every little thing.The worst part,though,is if you make a claim,they raise your rates or drop you.As long as you are paying,everything is fine.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've never made a claim. I guess what I want is an insurance that covers my real needs and not all these extra charges for them.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good luck with that!!!Sounds like they know what your needs are and they are charging you for it.I just got my renewal policy and haven't looked at it yet.I put it with other important papers to be looked at sometime...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I do try to semi-read these things.

I shopped around and got the same insurance for $1235.00 a year, and a $500 deductible on the hurricane stuff. Their policy includes everything else. 

I just get tired of being robbed sometimes.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Karen. Do you know the square footage of your house? Ours is just over 1635 sq ft. (heated.)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea it's 1944 sq ft. 

I was looking at hurricane paths over Florida and twice in 100 years has this area been a direct hit. Both category 2. This one map said the chance of having a direct hit (hernando county and pasco county coast) are 2%. 

Maybe that new ins. Takes that into consideration. No one insures against sink holes, LOL. And how many take into consideration that my house is made from concrete block and cement.

When this ins. asked me for info, I did write out all that was wrong with this ins., and possibly all of them. She came back with an all inclusive policy with a 500 dollar copayor deductable on hurricanes. This also won't cover my screened in cage/patio. But who in their right mind would insure a totally screened in patio ?

My husband also changed car ins. And my truck went from $1200 yr. to $800 yr.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Glad you switched everything over to a new insurance company and got cheaper rates on everything. We did the same thing a few years ago and saved a lot. It pays to shop around for sure.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Sounds like the earthquake insurance offered to us. it was going to cost $600 a year, and we would have to cough up the first $50k before they covered one cent. What I was told was with this insurance, you are placed at the bottom of the FEMA list for any assistance (according to a FEMA rep I spoke to recently). Has anyone heard anything similar?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

No, haven't heard that. $50k is a lot of money for a deductible. Have you asked friends ?


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

You can double the premium and cut the deductible in half but I sure won't pay $1200 a year for a $25K deductible. This is the best they will do in my area.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll bet your hurricane insurance is $1.00, LOL


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

We actually had a bad hurricane back in 1939. No, I was not born then but some old ancestors tell me they actually had a palm frond fall to the ground at least once during the storm of the century.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1939_California_tropical_storm


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The price we pay to live where we live.I live near a major fault line here in Ohio,we've had several small earthquakes but nothing big,yet.Last year I added earthquake insurance for an extra $50/year.Chances are there won't be a major earthquake but who knows?As for FEMA,if I see them coming,I'm running and hiding.I think I'd be better off by myself.I saw what happened with Hurricane Katrina.....


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

As a long time disaster responder for the American Red Cross, I too was activated during Hurricane Katrina. I also saw FEMA as a true pain in the behind, and saw the egregious mismanagement of money and services. I have to admit that FEMA has gone full circle and is now alot leaner and meaner. Unlike the days of Katrina, they will be there for you tomorrow when a disaster strikes.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

What ever you have to tell yourself.I'll take my chances in the woods!!!


----------

